# Halfords BOGOF



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Rumors are its this coming bank holiday weekend :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

:doublesho:thumb::driver:

I went completely mad last time this offer was on .. just hope the weather fecks off .. is this only a day offer?


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

I have no idea think its the whole bank holiday weekend.

Here comes my Megs tyre gel and AG Vinyl and Rubber care


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

here comes my baby seats for the twins lol


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry - I should have mentioned its normally BOGOF on car chemicals only lol


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I've prepped the bank manager!

I'll be queuing at the door!


----------



## c_larkey (Oct 25, 2012)

It's on now as far as I am aware


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

c_larkey said:


> It's on now as far as I am aware


3 for 2 still in the one by mine.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Only just bought a few things earlier this week on 3 for 2.
I'm sure I will pick up some moe though if it is BOGOF.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Its already running in my local 2 branches


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Scratch that comment I must read things better. The 3 for 2 is on


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

What items are you guys buying from halfords?

For me I get my SRP and megs endurance!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

might pop down my local and see what they got


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'll probably get 2xSRP, 2x HD wax, an give one of each to me old man


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Is this BOGOF confirmed to actually be running?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

They did do it last year at Easter if I remember rightly.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

ah nuts , just done the buy 2 get third free today as i fancied trying the demon snow foam


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

asiangunner said:


> Does any one have a trade card at halfords? I do but have never bought cleaning products from there with it.


I have one. It is only on trade parts such as batteries, oil etc. Not cleaning products.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Trade cards are mechanic related products, tools, oil, batteries, wipers ect ect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Take a look at B&Q they have the 3 for 2 offer on a lot of the time.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

What is BOGOF?haha


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Buy one get one free


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Makes sense haha


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone know what day this begins?


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> Does anyone know what day this begins?


Nope - makes you wonder if they are running it this year......anyone know any different?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Probably not now I've got my shopping list ready. I'm popping by tomorrow to see (with it being good Friday an all)


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Dift said:


> Probably not now I've got my shopping list ready. I'm popping by tomorrow to see (with it being good Friday an all)


...........keep us posted please mate.:thumb: :detailer:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've had a couple of emails from Halfords advertising their Easter deals , no mention of Bogof though.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

lofty said:


> I've had a couple of emails from Halfords advertising their Easter deals , no mention of Bogof though.


Me too! So probably a no - especially with them already running the 3 fo 2 offer - one thing is for sure, as soon as I use that offer the BOGOF will appear!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I might be wrong but I thought the BOGOF offer was on Spring Bank Holiday last year, so we could be a few weeks off yet!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

stantheman said:


> I might be wrong but I thought the BOGOF offer was on Spring Bank Holiday last year, so we could be a few weeks off yet!


That might have been it - but when I was researching this earlier, I'm sure it was Easter hols.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brooklands said:


> That might have been it - but when I was researching this earlier, I'm sure it was Easter hols.


It was definitely easter last year :thumb:
Saw their advert on tv earlier,no mention of BOGOF..........


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

ll hold fire for a bit and hopefuly theyl get the bogoff on.I got a tenner voucher to use as a gift .Just looking to get G3 DETOX and armorall wheel shield.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

mr.t said:


> ll hold fire for a bit and hopefuly theyl get the bogoff on.I got a tenner voucher to use as a gift .Just looking to get G3 DETOX and armorall wheel shield.


I went and grabbed some bits earlier, I even wondered if 3for2 was still on with lack of promotional pos


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

BOGOF was definately this time last year (easter)....checked my emails.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm.. Maybe the lack of POS was because they are switching over to the new POS?


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

there was a thread last year which started on the 5th April maybe bogof will be next weekend?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259322


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

looks like its back on according to halfords site:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Crap. I went in there last nigt and did the 3 for 2 thing. May have to go back for mor bits now! LOL


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

orbital said:


> looks like its back on according to halfords site:thumb:


Really?

Just been on it and no mention of Bogof? 3 for 2 on selected kit is still live


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

same here


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

just double checked and defo looks like its on to me?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Im heading down there in an hour. Hopefully it's on.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't find any mention on the website. 
I will be popping down to my local in about an hour so will let you know how I get on.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

if any of you are thinking about the demon snow foam ? i bought some earlier in the week on the 3 for 2 deal , used it the other day and it wasnt bad , certainly no mouse but it did a fairly good job on 2 very dirty cars


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

it does'nt say it on the home page but if you go on the car cleaning/detailing page it has it on there?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

orbital said:


> it does'nt say it on the home page but if you go on the car cleaning/detailing page it has it on there?


I can still only see the 3 for 2 offer.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165731_langId_-1


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

whoops sorry peeps i should have gone to spec savers! lol.Or at least learn to read!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

No BOGOF in store


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Dift said:


> No BOGOF in store


And nothing mentioned on the site.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I emailed customer services yesterday, no reply as yet.....


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Brooklands said:


> I emailed customer services yesterday, no reply as yet.....


Let us know if you hear anything.:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Let us know if you hear anything.:thumb:


Will do!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Has a non existent bogof deal in halfords really reached 6 pages?


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

weemax said:


> Has a non existent bogof deal in halfords really reached 6 pages?


Everyone likes a good deal....(?):lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Brooklands said:


> Everyone likes a good deal....(?):lol::lol:


Hell yeah I have £400 if its on :lol:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the delay in summer has delayed the offer..... Can't remember buying stuff from there @this tempriture :lol:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Just got back from my local. No BOGOF, 3 for 2 offer still on.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i need the bogof offer, theres only 2 items i need to get from halfords lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Tazz said:


> i need the bogof offer, theres only 2 items i need to get from halfords lol


Count the 3rd as a free gift :thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i want the 2nd as a free...


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

This is what customer services said in reply to email;

Thank you for your email.
We currently have an offer on car cleaning,
which is buy 2 and get one free, as per the
link below:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/
servlet/SearchCmd?
storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1&action=discount&promotionCode=218039
With regards to the exact offer that you
refer to, unfortunately neither Customer
Services or Stores are advised of any
impending Promotions. We do however run them
several times a year.
Should you require any further assistance,
please feel free to contact us.

So all in all - no time soon.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Shame.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a bummer, I better do a U Turn now and turn back home


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Brooklands said:


> This is what customer services said in reply to email;
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> We currently have an offer on car cleaning,
> ...


This just means there not letting you know in advance...

It would be foolish for them to say wait 2 weeks and it will be bogof... When they will make more money on today's 3 for 2


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks to the OP for the 'heads up'.

Will go by tomorrow to see if my lucks in............


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Picked all this up today in my local store..

Gunk Foam Engine Degreasant & Cleaner 500ml

Simoniz Original Car Wax 150g

Autoglym Super Resin Polish 325ml

Autoglym Rapid Detailer 500ml

Meguiars Clay Bar Replacement

Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels Cleaner 500ml

Autoglym Interior Shampoo 500ml

All this for under £40


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Theyl probably wait till the weather picks up.It takes time and money to release a new offer out so from the marketing side they might aswell wait til the weather picks up so it has abit more impact to get the sales in because when they do put it out it wont be for long.Il wait for the bogoff offer anyway im in no rush.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

kempe said:


> Hell yeah I have £400 if its on :lol:


Funny you should say that.

I spent just over £305.00 on last years BOGOF on AutoGlym and Megs :doublesho.

'He must be bonkers'...I hear you say....Mmmm, but I'm maybe not ....

Every time I went in, I spent just over £50.00, that way I also got a £10.00 voucher to spend for AFTER the BOGOF had finished.
Sooooo, 6 seperate transactions gave me a toal of £60.00 in vouchers to use later...this is £60.00 of FREE money to spend making the BOGOF even more fantastic value.

I had the AG Price List off the local rep, and for the amounts I wanted, the price per ltr worked out cheaper for me on Halfords BOGOF.

BOGOF is only once a year .....But I've been saving :lol:.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Nothing today either then?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

No BOGOF today, I've just picked up some stuff & it was 3 for 2.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I have picked up autoglym stuff on 3 for 2 at b an q in the past. Worth a look if you need some. Not the full range on the shelves available but the usual suspects.:thumb:


----------



## DFEN5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got a Nilfisk Centennial from Homebase. they have 15% off this weekend plus extra Nectar points. £85 so not too bad. Might do a bit of snowfoam - is the bottle that comes with it ok for this?

Then onto Halfords 3-4-2 for some Autoglym SRP (new formula, hopefully less dusty), some Autoglym EGP and a Meguiars clay kit. And then it started snowing.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

get a proper foam lance, the supplied bottles are rubbish


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

DFEN5 said:


> Just got a Nilfisk Centennial from Homebase. they have 15% off this weekend plus extra Nectar points. £85 so not too bad. Might do a bit of snowfoam - is the bottle that comes with it ok for this?
> 
> Then onto Halfords 3-4-2 for some Autoglym SRP (new formula, hopefully less dusty), some Autoglym EGP and a Meguiars clay kit. And then it started snowing.


You will not get a proper foam with those bottles get yourself a proper lance from Autobrite ;-)


----------

